# hybernation



## stnb (Sep 9, 2008)

I have a juvenile CA Desert Tortoise.

Do they hibernate?
And what do I need to do for it?


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 9, 2008)

stnb, all DT can hibernate. How old is your guy?
I find Hibernation of mine are easy-but they are adults. 
here is a good site with the info http://www.tortoise.org/general/hibernat.html
http://www.tortoise.org/general/hiberhat.html


----------



## purpod (Sep 9, 2008)

If Robyn gave ya a site to check out, I would suggest following her advice.. Also, if I am not mistaken, someone had recently asked such a question, and if you use the search mode here on TF, you may find a great deal on the topic.

Good wishes to you,
Purpod


----------



## james (Sep 10, 2008)

speaking of hibernation... can a desert tortoise with an RI hibernate?


----------



## Laura (Sep 10, 2008)

If its an active obvious RI, it is not recommended. It may not survive. part of it depends on how good the general health and appetite was before hand..


----------



## james (Sep 10, 2008)

thanks laura. i'm not even sure he has the RI, he's not showing any symptons. the vet mentioned that he had it because of his slightly puffed eyes. he's eating very well. i'm going to have a blood test done before he gets to hiberation. he's only a year old and indoor for now. i'm sure he'll be hibernating in a year or two from now. what do you do when they hibernate!!! i'll be so bored. lol


----------



## purpod (Sep 10, 2008)

This is one of the many links here on TF that is active in regards to hibernating DT's: http://tortoiseforum.org/im-adopting-a-new-girl-t-4184.html#pid34553

Again, bestest wishes,
Purpod


----------



## stnb (Sep 10, 2008)

Crazy1 said:


> stnb, all DT can hibernate. How old is your guy?
> I find Hibernation of mine are easy-but they are adults.
> here is a good site with the info http://www.tortoise.org/general/hibernat.html
> http://www.tortoise.org/general/hiberhat.html



I do not know how old it is. It is maybe 5.5" in length.
I adopted him several months ago and am still learning about it. 

Thanks everyone for you help I will check out the links.


----------



## Crazy1 (Sep 10, 2008)

Often if the tort is new to you people do not hibernate them the first year. That way you get to see how their health is. When I got my 4 big boys they were all adults and had been hibernating forever. I hibernated them the first year with no problems. They will hibernate again this year. But again they are adults and have hibernated in the past. Not hibernating them will not hurt them it will however cause you to fix an inside enclosure with the proper temps and lighting and feeding them for that time. 

James, I know that it is really a nice break for me when mine hibernate. It gives me a chance to change encosures build new ones, and I have 10 Greeks that do not hibernate so I am kept pretty busy. The dogs love it because they get more time at the Dog park.(too hot in the summer) So it all works out well for me. But yes winter is when I try and do as much outside work as I can and the DT food is planted in the winter months here in CA.


----------

